# Challenger III sight adjustments



## diceman3 (Aug 19, 2011)

My challenger III back sights are different from my challenger I. Windage just requires tapping, but the back screw, from the manual says to turn the back screw to raise and lower point of aim, and from what I can see, the back screw and front screw are used in Disassembling. There is a screw in front of the sight, could that be the one that changes elevation. My manual seems to address challenger II and III.
Any help appreciated.


----------

